# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  نمزنه سورس هاي X-Code در iOS

## Felony

:لبخند:  سلام ؛

در اين تاپيك نمونه سورس هاي آموزشي مرتبط با X-Code در سيستم عامل iOS قرار داده ميشه ، لطفا از پرسيدن سوال يا درخواست سورس خودداري كنيد و براي مسائلي كه مرتبط با موضوع اين تاپيك نيست تاپيك جديد ايجاد كنيد .

دوستاني كه با زبان X-Code براي سيستم عامل iOS برنامه مينويسن ميتونن سورس برنامه خودشون رو در اين تاپيك ضميمه كنن .

----------


## Felony

یک نمونه ماشین حساب ساده که چند وقت پیش نوشته بودم که در اون میتونید با Action ها و Outlet ها و کلاس NSAlert آشنا بشید .

iDevice ی که برنامه براش کامپایل شده iPad هست .

----------


## prpe26

با کدوم SDK کار کردید؟ 3 یا 4؟

----------


## Felony

با نسخه ٤ .

----------


## Felony

یک نمونه بازی که دیشب نوشتم و اسمش رو هم +Tap گذاشتم ؛ در این بازی میتونید زمانی رو تعیین کنید ( بین 10 تا 120 ثانیه ) و بعد از زدن دکمه Start دو نفری بر روی دکمه های Player 1 و Player 2 با سرعت بزنید ، در آخر زمان بازی بازیکنی که تعداد Tap های بیشتری زده باشه به عنوان برنده اعلام میشه .

iDevice ی که برنامه براش کامپایل شده iPad هست .

----------


## Felony

یک نمونه برنامه ساده که یک عکس رو از آدرس URL وارد شده در کنترل TextField در یک کنترل ImageView لود میکنه .

iDevice ی که برنامه براش کامپایل شده iPhone هست .

----------


## Felony

این هم سورس یک بازی که چند روز پیش برای یکی از دوستان نوشتم که با زدن دکمه Start توپ ها در اون به صورت Random شروع به چشمک زدن میکنن و بعد از اینکه چشمک زدن توپها تموم شد ( تعداد چشمک زدن ۵ بار تعریف شده ) عنوان Toolbar برنامه به State : User تبدیل میشه و نوبت شما میشه تا روی توپ ها به ترتیبی که چشمک زدن بزنید , در صورتی که ترتیب چشمک زدن توپها رو درست وارد کنید امتیازتون اضافه میشه .

iDevice ی که برنامه براش کامپایل شده iPhone هست .

----------

